# Chrome Plating Cost



## Monark52 (Jan 12, 2008)

Can anyone out there give me a rough estimate on what i`m going to spend on chrome work? And what do i do if there is rust on some of the parts?


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Feb 4, 2008)

*Chrome*

In my Lowrider car days, I always took my parts just over the border to Tijuana.. Over there you pay about a 1/3rd of what you would here. You need to know a little Spanish and the bigger the job the lower the bottom line was. But here... It could cost you maybe $300+ for a whole Ballooner.  As far as rust, If it's just surface rust they sandblast it off. If it's rotted, I would replace it. But it's very important to get all metal work done. Any dings, dents, heavy abrasions will show and make the chrome look bad.


----------



## Monark52 (Feb 4, 2008)

$300 is not bad,especially for my prized posession! I hope to send it out soon,as soon as i can find a good shop close by.
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## ballooman (Feb 25, 2008)

*Whoa Pardner*

Hi there just finished up my 1940 schwinn D-X and the bill ran a little over 400bux had the rims done the goose neck bars bearing cups springer truss rods crank and seat tube the  labor rate was about 35 bux per hour the guy who did the work is one of two guys doing show chrome in the Chicago area hes pricey but this is a three step plating proccess with a lot of polishing in between you can save some bux if you remove rust and pitting your self thats if you have  the tools to do so heres a couple of pix of the kind of work you should expect for that kind of dough.


----------



## Monark52 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks guys.I know there are more of you out there that have had chrome work done so lets hear from you!

The bike looks great Ballooman.


----------



## ballooman (Mar 2, 2008)

*bike*

thanks fer the compliment


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Mar 3, 2008)

Finding a shop that can do an entire ballooner bikes worth of plating for 300 bux is very difficult and usually only found near the Mexican border. The rest of the country would charge approx. $500 for the same quality work (low qual). If you are interested in high quality show chrome from a reputable shop, you will spend  typically closer to $700-$1000 range.  Most of the cost is in the prep, and secondly in EPA induced overhead.  Its not goona get any cheaper in the future with all the dang tree-huggers out there either!


----------



## AntonyR (Mar 4, 2008)

I have some chrome work that I want done. What's a tree hugger like me gonna do? Principles suck sometimes.


----------

